# sedating



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm watching a programme on ch 4 called 'going cold turkey'. it's about 3 people coming off heroin/methodone. what i find interesting so far is that the doc is more concerned about the benzos she's been abusing than the meth. but he has been able to sedate her some how. surely thats something


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i mean for people coming off benzos maybe it doesn't have to be so harsh. the medicating doc told her she may not be able to be sedated cos she was immune but he was going to try a cocktail of meds. it seems to have worked cos she's out


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

just watched the next program. did anyone watch this?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

For what it's worth, several of my doctors have said that Alcohol/Heroin, etc withdraw is far worse than Benzo withdrawal.

I for one have never had any problems with benzo withdrawal.


----------

